# MSI GS65 Stealth GTX 1070 Max-Q Design



## bleepyy (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello, how do I pull my computers mining power to maximum? In Afterburner I cannot change the Power Limit section its probably locked by the manufacturer. Else, what is Memory Clock and the other Clock for? To what amount I should set those? And are there anything else that I can do?


----------



## notb (Sep 13, 2019)

Mining on this laptop won't be profitable, so what's the point?
Are you doing it for fun? Current hashrates not fun enough?


----------



## bleepyy (Sep 13, 2019)

I dont pay electric, so whats the best option?


----------



## notb (Sep 13, 2019)

bleepyy said:


> I dont pay electric, so whats the best option?


I don't understand the idea of not paying for electricity. Someone has to.
You have a private plant? Can't you sell electricity? That's way better than mining crypto...

Anyway, it still makes little sense. You have a laptop. Running 24/7 at full load will kill it so quickly, you won't even get close to the MSRP.
Unless you're getting laptops for free as well...


----------



## bleepyy (Sep 13, 2019)

notb said:


> I don't understand the idea of not paying for electricity. Someone has to.
> You have a private plant? Can't you sell electricity? That's way better than mining crypto...
> 
> Anyway, it still makes little sense. You have a laptop. Running 24/7 at full load will kill it so quickly, you won't even get close to the MSRP.
> Unless you're getting laptops for free as well...



I simply dont pay for electricity , you dont need to think of it in logical way


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2019)

If you want to mine, build a dedicated asic for it.

Dedicated mining gpus cost far less than gaming counterparts


----------



## bleepyy (Sep 13, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> If you want to mine, build a dedicated asic for it.


Im not a tech tho impossible, I cant even write html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Study youtube videos


----------



## notb (Sep 13, 2019)

bleepyy said:


> I simply dont pay for electricity , you dont need to think of it in logical way


Seriously. You're trying to get into mining 2 years too late. You want to do this on a gaming notebook.
Lets not use the "L" word...

My suggestion was simple. *It's very likely that you'll lose money on mining*, but you have some supply of electricity.
I'm not interested whether you're stealing it or you live with your parents and you *think *you don't pay.

Spend it some other way. Maybe there are shared e-scooters in your town. Some companies will pay you for charging them. It's actually more profitable than mining ever was...


bleepyy said:


> Im not a tech tho impossible, I cant even write html


Maybe 5% on this forum can. Don't worry...


----------



## bleepyy (Sep 14, 2019)

notb said:


> Seriously. You're trying to get into mining 2 years too late. You want to do this on a gaming notebook.
> Lets not use the "L" word...
> 
> My suggestion was simple. *It's very likely that you'll lose money on mining*, but you have some supply of electricity.
> ...




I understand what you saying , I get you. But Im kinda person thinkin that " 2 years late?? What you mean, I believe cryptos are our future, and it will be more and more and more and more each year with new things"


----------



## notb (Sep 14, 2019)

bleepyy said:


> I understand what you saying , I get you. But Im kinda person thinkin that " 2 years late?? What you mean, I believe cryptos are our future, and it will be more and more and more and more each year with new things"


You can believe in whatever you want. You didn't ask us to evaluate your beliefs. 
You asked about improving mining profitability on a laptop. But did you even try to estimate the earnings? How much do you expect to make over the next year?
Either way, I can give you the best answer you can get: don't do it - you won't make money.

As for the philosophical part:
If you believe cryptocurrencies are the future, learn to code and the essential math - become a blockchain developer or something like that.
Or look for a blockchain-related job in other role. Or invest in a blockchain company. Or just buy crypto and hope for an appreciation. Etc.

If you really want to mine, you can try that as well. But not on a single GPU and clearly not on a notebook...


----------



## bleepyy (Sep 14, 2019)

notb said:


> You can believe in whatever you want. You didn't ask us to evaluate your beliefs.
> You asked about improving mining profitability on a laptop. But did you even try to estimate the earnings? How much do you expect to make over the next year?
> Either way, I can give you the best answer you can get: don't do it - you won't make money.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I got it!! )) Ill


----------

